# No pit bull for me.....



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Anytime soon lol I suppose my days here can come to an end. We got a dog and I wont have a pit bull with another breed here just an accident waiting to happen. So anyway here is our new addition. He is 4 years old and a great dog so far.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I know exactly what you mean Gamer. Sadie thinks that she is alpha even though my inlaws GSD is the alpha at that house I have to watch them constantly.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I know exactly what you mean Gamer. Sadie thinks that she is alpha even though my inlaws GSD is the alpha at that house I have to watch them constantly.


I just dont have the room here I hate city life, maybe when I get back to the middle of nowhere it will be different.

And why are my pictures so darn big? :rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I don't know but the dog is cute. Big pics mean you can see the dog better. LOL


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Ohhh you make my heart ache....I love them so! They are by far the most intelligent dogs I've ever owned. I live in the country but my biggest issue with them was I like my dog in the house and they shed. I can't stand that hair everywhere. And like right now it's just to hot outside here to leave a dog outside. You can move down this way!! LOL better grab you up some country while there is still some left unpaved!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

BTW tell us more about him please.....


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually he is doing well on the shedding he is indoor dog, just need a furminator and your hair worries go away. Well more about him not much to tell lol he was found starved and beat down pretty good. The lady who found him could not keep him so I met him and fell in love. he is great with the kids and is great in the house, he walks well on the leash and is picking up his training well. 

He still needs work as I can still see his back bone and hips a bit but I think he just needs to build muscle since he was in such bad shape when he got here you could still see his backbone, his hip bones real well and all his ribs  the youngest here calls him Delgado (from that chihuahua movie) but I call him Rye Rye or Riley


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's cute! He can be an honorary APBT.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL Riley is my grandson's name. You will love that dog........promise.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a longer haired, longer nosed APBT!  Very cute. Hes just an out of standard APBT


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

GSDs are awesome! you're gonna love that dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ohhhh and Your days here come to an end.. Pfft.. you can't blow us off that easy. Think you can get away by getting a GSD... We like him too you are stuck here


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a beautiful dog congrats


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

ha ha you guys are funny. he has won our hearts. I cant imagine why no one would want him...oh yea I can his separation anxiety ugh ate my front door already lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no that's no good. My dad had a lab that actually chewed the cat door out and squeezed out the door hole. 
His American Bully Earl can open windows so they have to put locks and sticks in the bottom of them when they leave.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Outstanding dogs!!!


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Can you blame him on the seperation anxiety? He found Heaven after living in Hell after all. I wouldn't want it to get to far away either!!!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Funny thing is its only with me. Even if people are in the house he still gets so worked up anyone else can leave and he could care less lol. I am hoping to work through this but we will see.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My family fostered a GSD for a few months,while the owner was away.
Great dog,a bit skiddish,but friendly once she got to know you.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on the dog.He is beautiful! The GSD is a fave of mine.I used to own a white one before I got into the apbt's.
I think if you're looking into a dog that has the same drive and dedication that a apbt has,then you found it.Mine wasn't happy unless working.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

love the dog!
but not the breed.
as a vet tech most the ones i handled were horrible. thats one breed that gets me nervous when they come in the clinic.
arent they mostly one person owner? that was my thinking as to why they freak if there not with the owner. and even sometimes with the owner.
not saying anything bad about the breed, just sharing my own experience in the vet clinic. which is very stressful for animals.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> love the dog!
> but not the breed.
> as a vet tech most the ones i handled were horrible. thats one breed that gets me nervous when they come in the clinic.
> arent they mostly one person owner? that was my thinking as to why they freak if there not with the owner. and even sometimes with the owner.
> not saying anything bad about the breed, just sharing my own experience in the vet clinic. which is very stressful for animals.


Hmmm maybe.Mine was always good with other people.But who knows,he could have not been the norm as I've had younger females that I fostered that were quite skittish.
Anyways,make sure you have a secure area for him.Mine could scale 6 ft walls.He even one time figured out he could push his dog house over to the fence to jump on to go over a higher fence.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> love the dog!
> but not the breed.
> as a vet tech most the ones i handled were horrible. thats one breed that gets me nervous when they come in the clinic.
> arent they mostly one person owner? that was my thinking as to why they freak if there not with the owner. and even sometimes with the owner.
> not saying anything bad about the breed, just sharing my own experience in the vet clinic. which is very stressful for animals.


I think the problem is people love the breed but really most that have them should not HAVE THEM. :rofl: They seem to either be to hard handed or just let them do what they want so you end up with either a freakin mess of a dog or a dominate dog that gets all weird when you hold them for something like the blood draw etc since you kinda go over them. With the right socialization and the proper owner they can be awesome out going dogs but in the wrong hands they are a time bomb IMHO. Then you have the AKC show dogs that I think some breeders just breed to make money and temperament isnt a issue they dont care just pop out as many $1500+ pups as you can a year.



dixieland said:


> Hmmm maybe.Mine was always good with other people.But who knows,he could have not been the norm as I've had younger females that I fostered that were quite skittish.
> Anyways,make sure you have a secure area for him.Mine could scale 6 ft walls.He even one time figured out he could push his dog house over to the fence to jump on to go over a higher fence.


This guy is a velcro dog so he is always with me but with his separation problem I cant leave him outside when I am gone I bet he would jump the fence and then get lost looking for me lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GSD are great, nice looking dog! If it makes you feel better my Dutch Shepherd raised Tempest and to think day will beat the poop out of her if she gets out of line! lol Tempest always has new patches of hair missing from her face, Weitzen is so bossy! Now I never leave them alone when I am not home but your chances of letting that GSD raise a APBt of opposite sex can be successful. But you know it could also go wrong but if your home when they are together it could maybe work


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> GSD are great, nice looking dog! If it makes you feel better my Dutch Shepherd raised Tempest and to think day will beat the poop out of her if she gets out of line! lol Tempest always has new patches of hair missing from her face, Weitzen is so bossy! Now I never leave them alone when I am not home but your chances of letting that GSD raise a APBt of opposite sex can be successful. But you know it could also go wrong but if your home when they are together it could maybe work


Is there a huge difference in temperament in a dutch shepherd and a gsd?


----------



## lbvillaridge (Jul 22, 2010)

we have a 8 mos. old male, he seems sooo dumb yet figures thins out like he,s sooo smart! he's really different. i call him slinky, his name is dewey but he's kind of floppy and doofy! he is sooo cute, another little ambassador, when i walk him every dog is his friend, he chases butterflies in the yard, completely oblivious to his rep. yet he has been able to sit, down, roll over, shake and high five...two different paws since he was 3 mos. old with very little training...an idiot savant?? lol!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

He is a beautiful Dog, He will be happy to have an owner like you. They are very smart dogs I had one, must say he was one of the best I had...


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I think Riley is handsome  I love GSDs just don't care for the hair lol or most of the show style ones that can't walk -.-' we have an amazing breeder here in Canada who breeds beautiful working lines GSDs and currently has the # 5 dog in Canada  If I ever got one it'd be from her  Can't wait to see more pictures of him and how he does


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> I think Riley is handsome  I love GSDs just don't care for the hair lol or most of the show style ones that can't walk -.-' we have an amazing breeder here in Canada who breeds beautiful working lines GSDs and currently has the # 5 dog in Canada  If I ever got one it'd be from her  Can't wait to see more pictures of him and how he does


Ugh the show dogs can get down right ugly! I saw a video once of some show dogs moving and it looked scary. :rofl:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

gamer said:


> I think the problem is people love the breed but really most that have them should not HAVE THEM. :rofl: They seem to either be to hard handed or just let them do what they want so you end up with either a freakin mess of a dog or a dominate dog that gets all weird when you hold them for something like the blood draw etc since you kinda go over them. With the right socialization and the proper owner they can be awesome out going dogs but in the wrong hands they are a time bomb IMHO. Then you have the AKC show dogs that I think some breeders just breed to make money and temperament isnt a issue they dont care just pop out as many $1500+ pups as you can a year.


exactly. good post


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

gamer said:


> Ugh the show dogs can get down right ugly! I saw a video once of some show dogs moving and it looked scary. :rofl:


It is scary! When I was at a show with Melody I was watching them and it was just sickening.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> love the dog!
> but not the breed.
> as a vet tech most the ones i handled were horrible. thats one breed that gets me nervous when they come in the clinic.
> arent they mostly one person owner? that was my thinking as to why they freak if there not with the owner. and even sometimes with the owner.
> not saying anything bad about the breed, just sharing my own experience in the vet clinic. which is very stressful for animals.


My father in laws GSD gets super protective of my father in law I think that is why Sadie and her don't get along.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

This is horrid! They look like they have to poop.






This is sad how we have done crappy thins to breeds.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

The dogs you posted the videos of were becoming a fad out of Texas when I got out of them. I had a man come to the house and look at mine, snubbed his nose and invited me to come look at his. Needless to say, when I did, I ask what happened to your dogs? They are horrible looking, they walk like a walking horse or something, so unnatural it made me sick!! I knew it was there but until you posted these videos I didn't know that crap was going to catch on!! I feel horrible now. NOW I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT YOUR APBT's!!!!!!! I am at a loss for words. 
GSD are very intelligent, the one's had were mostly German bred. They had SCH titles in front of the names, only one CH title. The Germans believed that intelligence was bred therefore only Schutzhund titled dogs could be bred to Schutzhund titled dogs. The ones we owned had no seperation anxiety but were most definatly one person dogs. They got along with other people but they love and are loyal to one only really. They are truely a breed you cannot "steal" from someone as far as loyalty. I use to shut my daughter's up when she went horseback riding and let him out like an hour after she left. He'd stick that nose on the ground and still always find her. Guess that CH in tracking was there for a reason. LOL... They were NEVER EVER HA at all. They had no problems with going to the vet or anything of the like. What made me so awed by them was the fact that they seemed to have the ability to know real danger from not so real danger. In other words, mine didnt act agressive at all toward a stranger and maybe the stranger had been there an hour or more, but if that stranger then decided to let's say get loud, he'd come closer to me to watch the situation. It's like they "think" and are able to pick up quicker on us human's emotions. They all never would sleep in bed with us at night. They were more like guard dogs, they'd get on the bed but when we fell asleep they would every hour or so wander the entire house and check each bedroom before returning to lay down at my bedside. We also owned an ex police GSD (he would not fight other dogs) because he had to work with them. He was a great dog but any place you locked him up inside, car, house ect he became very protective of. They are by far the most intelligent dogs I've ever known. You can break their spirit very very easily as pups though. This is one thing I cannot stress enough.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

coppermare said:


> The dogs you posted the videos of were becoming a fad out of Texas when I got out of them. I had a man come to the house and look at mine, snubbed his nose and invited me to come look at his. Needless to say, when I did, I ask what happened to your dogs? They are horrible looking, they walk like a walking horse or something, so unnatural it made me sick!! I knew it was there but until you posted these videos I didn't know that crap was going to catch on!! I feel horrible now.* NOW I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT YOUR APBT's!!!!!!! * I am at a loss for words.
> GSD are very intelligent, the one's had were mostly German bred. They had SCH titles in front of the names, only one CH title. The Germans believed that intelligence was bred therefore only Schutzhund titled dogs could be bred to Schutzhund titled dogs. The ones we owned had no seperation anxiety but were most definatly one person dogs. They got along with other people but they love and are loyal to one only really. They are truely a breed you cannot "steal" from someone as far as loyalty. I use to shut my daughter's up when she went horseback riding and let him out like an hour after she left. He'd stick that nose on the ground and still always find her. Guess that CH in tracking was there for a reason. LOL... They were NEVER EVER HA at all. They had no problems with going to the vet or anything of the like. What made me so awed by them was the fact that they seemed to have the ability to know real danger from not so real danger. In other words, mine didnt act agressive at all toward a stranger and maybe the stranger had been there an hour or more, but if that stranger then decided to let's say get loud, he'd come closer to me to watch the situation. It's like they "think" and are able to pick up quicker on us human's emotions. They all never would sleep in bed with us at night. They were more like guard dogs, they'd get on the bed but when we fell asleep they would every hour or so wander the entire house and check each bedroom before returning to lay down at my bedside. We also owned an ex police GSD (he would not fight other dogs) because he had to work with them. He was a great dog but any place you locked him up inside, car, house ect he became very protective of. They are by far the most intelligent dogs I've ever known. You can break their spirit very very easily as pups though. This is one thing I cannot stress enough.


Guess you can understand my opinions on certain lines of apbt a little better


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I feel sorry for those poor dogs. They are all wobbly.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

gamer said:


> Guess you can understand my opinions on certain lines of apbt a little better


YOU KNOW IT!!:hammer::hug:


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> I feel sorry for those poor dogs. They are all wobbly.


Sad huh? Just another example of humans taking things to the extreme.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

I posted that video on every GSD page on FB...gotta start somewhere.


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

That video is very sad those poor dogs . but your new addition is very handsome, im very happy you rescued him thats how I got my Jake...I guess he's a "working" dog because his back legs are the same as his front, My old GSD was more show, not to that extreme but by the time he was 7 he couldn't even use his hind legs anymore


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Oh no that's no good. My dad had a lab that actually chewed the cat door out and squeezed out the door hole.
> His American Bully Earl can open windows so they have to put locks and sticks in the bottom of them when they leave.


Lol, Yea, My male pit decided that he didn't want to wait in the bathroom while I was outside mowing and my wife was inside vacuuming (he HATES the vacuum cleaner), So he decided to chew the entire bottom of the door off, I'd say a good 2 foot is missing from the bottom of the door now.

When I first saw it, I could not help but laugh...Now that It is on my "honey do" list to fix, Its not so funny...well maybe a little


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is a beautiful GSD.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm grateful to know folks that only breed working quality GSDs. If I were to ever get a GSD, it'd be from one of them. I hate the over-angulated, hock walking American crap.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

shadowwolf said:


> I'm grateful to know folks that only breed working quality GSDs. If I were to ever get a GSD, it'd be from one of them. I hate the over-angulated, hock walking American crap.


The first video I showed were actually german bloodlines I guess fads spread like wild fire


----------

